# What Sights



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

what sight does every body use


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I use a cbe TH3.Or i think thats what its called


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

i use an extreme r1000


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Copper John Deadnuts
Pro Hunter Slider
Trophy Ridge Micro Matrix guide series 5 pin vertical sight


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Look at the sig


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

CBE ML 3-D for 3-d and spots 
and
HHA 5000 for hunting.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Shibuya Ultima Carbon in black =]


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Toxonics with Super D for target
Limbsaver Prism sight for hunting


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Copper John A.N.T.S. FITA (black) w/ Beiter aperture

and btw, welcome to AT PSE CRAZY.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Tru Glo 5 pin


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Extreme RT900


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

cj dead nuts 2 on the vulcan


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

black gold!!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

PSE CRAZY said:


> Toxonics with Super D for target
> Limbsaver Prism sight for hunting


you might want shorten your signature to 5 lines before you get in trouble
welcome to AT


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

The tip of my arrow in my peripheral vision


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I shoot copper jhon Ants eviltion 2 for target
And dead nuts pro for hunting.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*spot hog*

spot hog ( right on )


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

Spot Hog


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Truglo


----------

